# PCT after T-Bol?



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a quick question, do you need to do pct after a six week course of T-bol? Some research suggests you do, some says you don't. If I was to do it I would prefer not to, can I have your opinions on this please.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would always suggest pct. I've read stories about people getting gyno from non aramatising steroids due to not doing correct pct and getting high oestrogen rebound. Although I've no personal experience if this. Shutdown should be minimal.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Just a quick question, do you need to do pct after a six week course of T-bol? Some research suggests you do, some says you don't. If I was to do it I would prefer not to, can I have your opinions on this please.


Personally myself I wouldn't do (pct) I don't feel you was using T-BOL Long enough to warrant (pct) but that depends on the individuals worrying thoughts.

Clomid,arimidex,tamoxifen is what some may suggest to use.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ampre said:


> Personally myself I wouldn't do (pct) I don't feel you was using T-BOL Long enough to warrant (pct) but that depends on the individuals worrying thoughts.
> 
> Clomid,arimidex,tamoxifen is what some may suggest to use.


I have not ran it yet mate, just doing research, I have tamoxifen and arimidex in the house but hate taking meds like that. If I can away without pct I might consider doing it.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Gynecomastia is the build up of glandular tissue under the chest, and is an oestrogenic side-effect. Puffy, itchy or sore nipples are often early symptoms arimidex can be cycled with your T-bol.

Now some say that arimidex should only be cycled if side effect happen,and that you are wasting money that arimidex may not be needed,ok so be it,but my theory has always been if you can afford it then if it gives you peace of mind why not use with your cycle.I use arimidex but I am using Stanazolo test "e" Equipoise 750mg per week sensible dose,for me to say I don't feel that 6 weeks of T-bol warrants the use of (pct) But if I am to say this and 6 weeks down the line you come back saying I got sore nipples you may say "You said I would have no preoblems"

Summary. I dont feel that pct will be needed after 6 weeks of T-BOL,Then again who knows how T-bol will affect you.

T-bol is an oral steroid has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined with a relatively

low androgenic

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

ampre said:


> Gynecomastia is the build up of glandular tissue under the chest, and is an oestrogenic side-effect. Puffy, itchy or sore nipples are often early symptoms arimidex or can be cycled with your T-bol.
> 
> Now some say that aimidex should only be cycled if side effect happen,and that you are wasting money that arimidex may not be needed,ok so be it,but my theory has always been if you can afford it then if it gives you peace of mind why not use with your cycle.I use arimidex but I am using Stanazolo test "e" Equipoise 750mg per week sensible does,for me to say I don't feel that 6 weeks of T-bol warrants the use of (pct) But if I am to say this and 6 weeks down the line you come back saying I got sore nipples you may say "You said I would have no preoblems"
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I know a bit about gyno, is it commen with this compound? A google search just throws up a load of useless info.


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

just one question: in this subforum many say t-bol doesnt need pct. on the other hand for h-drol everyone advises it. am i completely wrong that t-bol and h-drol are similar in structure and their effects on the body?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mate I'm coming to the end of a 10week tbol cycle at 100mg per day.

The pct I have planned is nolva 20/20/20/20.

Nolva is enough so I didn't add clomid, but yes a pct is deffo necessary.

It will ensure you recover properly and keep what you worked hard to gain.

It may be a mild steroid but it's a steroid none the less.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

run tbol longer for 8 to 10 weeks at 80mg and i would run clomid (25mg per day) and nolva (20mg per day).


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I did 8 weeks at 100mg and did a pct of three weeks of nolva - mainly just to be sure and help keeping the gains. On one occasion during the cycle I got tingly nips but they went away overnight and for the duration of the pct I had erect nipples which was odd.

Nolva pct at 20mg a day is pretty cheap, I ended up unable to train in the four weeks after my cycle and still kept most of my gains, only dropped 2kg, and I recon the pct is an easy safety net for that.

I can't see why you'd need an AI.


----------

